# We gotted scolded



## blwinteler (Aug 4, 2014)

Yesterday, mama scolded us 'cause we chewded da carpet in da new home. But it tasted good an we was jus playin'. She sez maybe it's not too bad, but her face sed it was. We hided today when we was out of our cage and we didunt chew da carpet. Just da boxes. Mama sez that is OK.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 4, 2014)

This is why our mamas can't has nice things.


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 4, 2014)

Mama sez she may hafta pay for da carpet when we all moves out, so we cants chew it. We will try to 'member.


----------



## pani (Aug 4, 2014)

I just chewed a hole in mama's shoes! Ehehehe!!

~ Clementine


----------



## Channahs (Aug 4, 2014)

Ut oh..dis Jovi, and dat carpet gets me in da most twubbles! Buts I cannot helps it. I must digs I dunno I just has to does it. Now I has one spot wit a blankey dat I digs and chews and pushes. Dis mine spot and nobunny elses, nonny and dads gibs it to me so I tries to makes dem happy and only bunstructs der.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Aug 4, 2014)

pani said:


> I just chewed a hole in mama's shoes! Ehehehe!!
> 
> ~ Clementine


Yesterdays I chewed all of Mama's waces off her conwerse shoes! Hehe. She was not happeh, but who can stay mad at me? I'm too cute. 
And I lovessss the carpet in my howse. I dig at it and nibble it and sometimes pees on it! My hooman doesn't like it when I pees on it.. I wonder why?
~Nessa


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 4, 2014)

Trix here-

For the first time in eleven years, I chewed on Dumpy's carpet. He is not too happy with me right now. He says he's cleaning up a new space so I can chew all the carpet I want. Dumpy snickered after calling me a carpet muncher. Is there some other meaning for carpet muncher?


----------



## pani (Aug 4, 2014)

Ana_The_Dreamer said:


> Yesterdays I chewed all of Mama's waces off her conwerse shoes! Hehe. She was not happeh, but who can stay mad at me? I'm too cute.
> ~Nessa


Mama won't let me near her best shoes! She calls them "docs". They don't look tasty anyway. 




bunnyman666 said:


> Trix here-
> 
> For the first time in eleven years, I chewed on Dumpy's carpet. He is not too happy with me right now. He says he's cleaning up a new space so I can chew all the carpet I want. Dumpy snickered after calling me a carpet muncher. Is there some other meaning for carpet muncher?


I showed this to mama to see if she knew but she just laughed too!! Hoomins are so dumb.

~ Clementine


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 5, 2014)

Dis is Groucho. I got scolded again. I chewded da TV cord. It werked still, den mama moveded da TV and it stopped werking. Den mama sawed where I chewded and she sez it sparkt at her. Dis dussent sound good. Mama sez i cudda got hurted bad. Or she cudda. She took da plug outta da wall and wrapt da part I bited wif da black tape. Den, she turned on da TV. It werked! She sez in lucky. If I'd didunt werk she would have made me into stew. What's stew?


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Aug 5, 2014)

I chewed mama's dean's! She calls dem jeans. Me fink Deans sounds bet-uh. Me also have naughty fwends called weekies but I think vay calleds guinea pigs. DAY CHEWED MY HOUSE! day is naughty pig's. 
Wuv
Bambi


----------



## Channahs (Aug 5, 2014)

Barry's here. I chewed my mums phone chargers. She bout went cuckoos likes a chicken cause her phones was deads. She let me in her special rooms cause she tinks its cute dat I follows her. I be's sneaky fast and she nebers sees me chomps it. Now I can't go in her rooms no more. It hurtz my feewings when dat door closes in mines face.


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 5, 2014)

When I was a lil bun I chewed ALL mi mommys shirts! I bit smal holes in the tops so den she couldnt where dem anymore! Hehehe I also chewed her fone cord and other cords! I lik killing the towels too. Dats fun!

-Silver


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh yeah. Phone cords is da best. I (Groucho) destroyed one yesterday. Mama wussent mad 'cause it was cheap and already braking.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 5, 2014)

Trix here-

I try and kill the paper towel when Dumpy rearranges my brilliant decorating. Then he brings in that silly black and red doo rag and I kill that.


----------



## pani (Aug 6, 2014)

I have chomped on 3 things that made mama mad! First was her "favourite" headset (I thought I was her favourite?), then a pair of earphones, and then a big fat blue cable on the ground! Mama was so confused when her computer wasn't working right. HEEHEE!

~ Felix


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi. Bugsy here. So, I dussent chew much, 'cept carpet. But I dussent lyke things in my way. Dere was cords in my way behind da TV. I threw dem out my way. One broked. It was fir a "routr" day makes da Internet work. I broke da whole Internet! Mama wussent mad. She saw I didunt lyke da cords and tried to fix it, but was too late. I felted so bad. I gave mama extra luvs to say sorry. Den, da David guy came and fixeded da Internet.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 6, 2014)

blwinteler said:


> Hi. Bugsy here. So, I dussent chew much, 'cept carpet. But I dussent lyke things in my way. Dere was cords in my way behind da TV. I threw dem out my way. One broked. It was fir a "routr" day makes da Internet work. I broke da whole Internet! Mama wussent mad. She saw I didunt lyke da cords and tried to fix it, but was too late. I felted so bad. I gave mama extra luvs to say sorry. Den, da David guy came and fixeded da Internet.



Breaking the internet? That's impressive. I guess that's where the whole internet going down thing comes from. Dumpy gets awfully religious when the internet goes down, except it's stuff you wouldn't say in church. The word "God" gets said before other words my mummers wouldn't like to hear me saying.


----------

